# Paphiopedilum phillipinense pickle



## BrucherT (Jun 18, 2019)

Hi there, generous experts! Late last year I bought this P. philippinense. It’s another Orchid Zone refugee, a survivor of thrips and neglect. When it arrived, it had the previously flowered growth and a promising-looking new half-grown fan coming. It had been treated for thrips and given some rehabilitation...but it seemed to decline for me. By early February, the new growth had succumbed to some basal whitish rot and fallen off. The previously bloomed growth originally had 3 big leaves but the other two promptly turned dark brown and disappeared. I repotted it, the few roots looked horrible; knotty, black, brittle, just not live-looking. I trimmed off what I was sure was dead, which was most of the roots, and repotted the growth and it’s one leaf in regular Hausermann’s Paph mix...and this lone leaf continues to protest, unchanged, and even turgid. But I see no signs of any new growth. I just wonder what you all think is happening? How long can this single leaf persist? Do you think the plant is growing under there? The other leaves of both growths are so long gone, and quickly did they go bad when they went. I’m holding out hope for this one but I just don’t know what’s possible or how long such a plant might take to come back from the brink. Input appreciated! Thank you.


----------



## musa (Jun 19, 2019)

BrucherT I had a similar case, with sipider mites at my urbanianum, one surviving leaf is enough to go on and produce a new growth. Unfortunately at your plant the one and only leaf is starting to get brown at the base as well. Therefor I think it is highly impropable that the plant survives,.... but hope dies last!


----------



## Guldal (Jun 19, 2019)

One _healthy _(sic!) leave can be the ground on which hope can grow! 

But I, too, would like 'musa' worry about the condition of the single leave that remains - if the brown colouring at the base is due to brown rot, bob, bob, bob.... I would under all circumstances take immediate action to remove the remains of the long gone leaves - if you think rot, apply a generous dose of ground cinnamon (fungicid) to the leave and the surrounding areas to see, whether it stops the spreading of the fungal infection... I think, it's NYEric who has with luck applied 'Dragon Blood' to areas affected with fungal rot (pm him and ask his advice)?

Looking at the sorry state of your plant my initial thought, though, was considering, when to end the battle? Sometimes it pays better of to acknowledge defeat and invest ones energy and time in the care of other, healthier plants - or as my ten year old son cynically would remark: R.I.P.

Kind regards
Jens


----------



## Ozpaph (Jun 21, 2019)

toss it


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jun 21, 2019)

Last ditch effort: put what is left in a bag with damp sphagnum moss and hope for the best...


----------



## Paphluvr (Jun 21, 2019)

The one remaining leaf seems to be a basal leaf. The apical growth is already dead. Unless it throws new growth from the base (which appears very unlikely) it's toast.


----------

